# Looking for Advice on Inexpensive Desk Monitors



## Reid Rosefelt (May 8, 2019)

I'm moving my studio in a different place in my apartment, so I'm moving my monitors there. 

But I'd still like to have something small and decent-sounding at my current desk. I will continue to play and listen to music here, but pristine quality is not as important.

I'm looking for something in the $100 to $200 range. What do you suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (May 8, 2019)

Hmm... *Playmobil #5610*
Low quality but small and low budget. 
4 monitors + synth + guitar + mikes...
No problem (noise) with Your neighbours


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 8, 2019)

Paul Grymaud said:


> Hmm... *Playmobil #5610*
> Low quality but small and low budget.
> 4 monitors + synth + guitar + mikes...
> No problem (noise) with Your neighbours


Thank you.  This looks awesome, but at the moment I'm considering the PreSonus Eris series, until I hear a better suggestion.

I generally use headphones with SonarWorks at my desk. Getting this second set of speakers is more for just getting some sound out my computer, YouTube, etc. Again, I'm not going to be mastering with them.


----------



## whiskers (May 8, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm moving my studio in a different place in my apartment, so I'm moving my monitors there.
> 
> But I'd still like to have something small and decent-sounding at my current desk. I will continue to play and listen to music here, but pristine quality is not as important.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of my JBL LSR305s. Pretty sure they've had an update recently too.

https://reverb.com/p/jbl-lsr305-active-monitors-pair


----------



## whiskers (May 8, 2019)

@TigerTheFrog - looks like the new versions are the MKII (appended with a P.) they have 5", 6", and 8" versions. 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSR306MK2--jbl-306p-mkii-6.5-inch-powered-studio-monitor


----------



## shenrei (May 8, 2019)

For something small and within your budget, I believe your best bet are the JBL104s.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...es-104-4.5-inch-compact-powered-monitors-pair


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 8, 2019)

whiskers said:


> @TigerTheFrog - looks like the new versions are the MKII (appended with a P.) they have 5", 6", and 8" versions.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LSR306MK2--jbl-306p-mkii-6.5-inch-powered-studio-monitor



It's odd. The 5" and the 8" versions of the P-series MkIIs currently sell for $149 each, while the 6.5" sells for $119. I may go with the 6.5 inch as it's only a little over my budget.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 9, 2019)

I'm rethinking this due to the sale on now at JBL. The JBL 308P 8" monitors are now $100 off or $149 each. If I buy them at Musician's Friend now it's 15% off or $255. 

I'm thinking of getting these and using them in the studio, as they are probably much better--and certainly bigger--than the Event Tria Monitors at my desk. It's also possible that the Tria subwoofer would work with the JBLs. 

Do you think this is the best choice at the $255 price point? These speakers list for $500, but I suppose they go on sale often, maybe for even more than this 40% discount. 

And again, I am NOT a professional. Strictly a hobbyist, and one whose hearing is fading, particularly in the upper ranges.

This is a terrible time... too many sales going on. 

Thanks again for your expertise.


----------



## whiskers (May 9, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'm rethinking this due to the sale on now at JBL. The JBL 308P 8" monitors are now $100 off or $149 each. If I buy them at Musician's Friend now it's 15% off or $255.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting these and using them in the studio, as they are probably much better--and certainly bigger--than the Event Tria Monitors at my desk. It's also possible that the Tria subwoofer would work with the JBLs.
> 
> ...


Can't speak specifically to the eight series but in JBL telestore series is a great entry level studio monitor sounds clean, clear, crisp, & accurate in my book.

The one thing you want to be careful of, and should affect your decision is the fact that these are powered studio monitors with a built-in amplifier. That means they will probably hear a bit of a hum or buzz on standby. Myself and hundreds of others have this notice in reviews. For me the issue was solved when buying balanced TRS cables and an audio interface. If You already have those I would say it's the best bank for your buck probably. Without those I'm sure the issue would get pretty annoying.

Not sure how they stack against the trias though


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 9, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Can't speak specifically to the eight series but in JBL telestore series is a great entry level studio monitor sounds clean, clear, crisp, & accurate in my book.
> 
> The one thing you want to be careful of, and should affect your decision is the fact that these are powered studio monitors with a built-in amplifier. That means they will probably hear a bit of a hum or buzz on standby. Myself and hundreds of others have this notice in reviews. For me the issue was solved when buying balanced TRS cables and an audio interface. If You already have those I would say it's the best bank for your buck probably. Without those I'm sure the issue would get pretty annoying.
> 
> Not sure how they stack against the trias though


I am going through a Focusrite 2i2 now and will get another one or something similar for the studio. The Trias are also powered, and I never heard a hum for years, but now that they are old, I do hear a hum now and then. 

If I get these, I'll put them together with the Trias and A/B them.


----------



## CT (May 9, 2019)

shenrei said:


> For something small and within your budget, I believe your best bet are the JBL104s.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...es-104-4.5-inch-compact-powered-monitors-pair



I'm in a similar position, and these are pretty interesting. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 9, 2019)

miket said:


> I'm in a similar position, and these are pretty interesting. Does anyone have any experience with them?


You've got me thinking about these again. Probably a more practical (and economical) choice, and it takes me back to what I was asking for in this thread. They sure will fit much better on my desk and maybe they'll be okay.


----------



## CT (May 9, 2019)

They've got decent power and low-range response, too, at least compared to my current rather lackluster setup.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 9, 2019)

Searching the internet, the word is very good on the Kali Audio LP-6 speakers. I read that the company was founded by former JBL employees.


----------



## gsilbers (May 9, 2019)

another vote for the jbl 305.


----------

